# The IN HER NAME Trilogy Collection - A Sci-Fi/Fantasy Epic Tale



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

The *omnibus edition of In Her Name* is collection of three complete novels of the *In Her Name* series: *Empire*, *Confederation*, and *Final Battle*. 4.6 out of 5 stars on Amazon.

As one reviewer said, *In Her Name* is "a grand story of love, power, sacrifice and good versus evil" that seamlessly blends together epic fantasy, science fiction, and romance as it chronicles the coming-of-age of a young warrior hero torn between love and honor...

*Empire*

This is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.

*Confederation*

Banished from the Kreelan Empire, Reza is once again a stranger in a strange land as he returns to the human Confederation. Befriended by a marooned Confederation naval officer leading a desperate fight against the Kreelans on a distant colony world, she reunites Reza with Nicole Carré. With their help, he fulfills his childhood dream of becoming a Confederation Marine. Reza will need all the help he can get, for dark forces are at work at the heart of the Confederation, and Reza becomes a pawn in a lethal power struggle that leads him back to the planet Erlang. There, a heartbreaking reunion awaits him, along with the discovery of an ages-old power that the Kreelan Empire will stop at nothing to control.

*Final Battle*

Reza awakens in a hospital on Earth after having been in a coma for months. Charged with murder and high treason, he finds himself the scapegoat for a daring plot to assassinate the President of the Confederation. Escaping with the help of Jodi Mackenzie, who is now hunted for what she knows about the death of the president, Reza discovers that something is deeply wrong with the Empire: the warriors have lost their will to fight. Compelled to step into a trap set for him and Jodi, the two once again find themselves bound for Erlang. But this time it is to meet Tesh-Dar, who has been captured. When Reza and Jodi are taken prisoner and sentenced to death, they can only watch as a human armada gathers for a strike against the Kreelan homeworld. But the human fleet - and humanity itself - will be doomed to utter annihilation unless Reza can reach the Empress in time...

Recommended Reading Order:

Book 1 - IN HER NAME: EMPIRE
Book 2 - IN HER NAME: CONFEDERATION
Book 3 - IN HER NAME: FINAL BATTLE

...or IN HER NAME (Omnibus edition), which contains the complete text of the three books, above...

Book 4 - IN HER NAME: FIRST CONTACT
Book 5 - IN HER NAME: LEGEND OF THE SWORD
Book 6 - IN HER NAME: DEAD SOUL

*Buy it from the US Kindle store or the UK Kindle store!*


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Friendly reminder from your Book Bazaar Moderators. . . . . . . and, folks, if you haven't read this, you should! 

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Finished Legend of the Sword last night. . .excellent as expected. . .solid 4 stars. . . . .really leaves me with questions about how we get from there to the beginning of In Her Name. . . .I guess that's the point.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I would just like to add that even if you aren't a science fiction fan.... like me.... you don't want to miss reading these books.  I have never enjoyed science fiction and I absolutely loved these books!! They are awesome and you don't want to miss them!!  Don't let the Sci-Fi "label" discourage you if that's not your usual genre... these books are excellent! 
    I'm so glad they've been re-posted for readers who may have missed them from the earlier discussions.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I would like to ask the author a question. Is the order they are read important, or can I read this collection as individual books?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Finished Legend of the Sword last night. . .excellent as expected. . .solid 4 stars. . . . .really leaves me with questions about how we get from there to the beginning of In Her Name. . . .I guess that's the point.


LOL! All in due time. I was actually going to just finish out the story with one more book, jumping ahead in time to around the time Reza is born. But certain people, whose names will go unmentioned, nagged me into writing more. So there's another book that will hopefully round out the beginning of the war (and will also, I think, introduce another Kreelan priestess, although I suspect she has a bit of a, umm, dark streak from the snapshots I've seen). Then I'll either jump ahead and finish the one I was planning to wrap things up with, or possible do another trilogy (which was also suggested by certain people). So, how it all plays out, I dunno yet!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I would just like to add that even if you aren't a science fiction fan.... like me.... you don't want to miss reading these books. I have never enjoyed science fiction and I absolutely loved these books!! They are awesome and you don't want to miss them!! Don't let the Sci-Fi "label" discourage you if that's not your usual genre... these books are excellent!
> I'm so glad they've been re-posted for readers who may have missed them from the earlier discussions.


Big ditto from me. I'm not a scifi fan either, but these books are so much more than scifi. I gobbled them up.



LauraB said:


> I would like to ask the author a question. Is the order they are read important, or can I read this collection as individual books?


I read the Omnibus first since that's how Mike first published it. Then I read First Contact and Legend of the Sword. Didn't hurt my enjoyment at all.



Michael R. Hicks said:


> LOL! All in due time. I was actually going to just finish out the story with one more book, jumping ahead in time to around the time Reza is born. But certain people, whose names will go unmentioned, nagged me into writing more. So there's another book that will hopefully round out the beginning of the war (and will also, I think, introduce another Kreelan priestess, although I suspect she has a bit of a, umm, dark streak from the snapshots I've seen). Then I'll either jump ahead and finish the one I was planning to wrap things up with, or possible do another trilogy (which was also suggested by certain people). So, how it all plays out, I dunno yet!


You gave me a headache. Just finish GMO (easier than The Season of the Harvest) and get back to the Kreelans.

You know I'll read whatever you write.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

LauraB said:


> I would like to ask the author a question. Is the order they are read important, or can I read this collection as individual books?


Laura -

Well, my opinion is that you should read Empire, then Confederation and Final Battle, OR read the omnibus edition (with the blue girl w/sword on the cover), which contains all three of those novels. I think the prices work out to about the same either way, so it just depends what you want to do.

Now, those books really bring the overall story arc to a close (sort of like the original Star Wars + Empire Strikes Back + Return of the Jedi). Then you jump back in time a hundred years to the start of the story with IHN: First Contact, and then IHN: Legend of the Sword follows that one.

The reasons I suggest reading it that way are that you get a good idea of what the story is *really* all about right up front, and the beginning/middle part of the story is still a work in progress...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> The reasons I suggest reading it that way are that you get a good idea of what the story is *really* all about right up front, and the beginning/middle part of the story is still a work in progress...


I agree with Mike. I don't like to suggest reading a series out of order because I don't want to jump into it in the middle myself, but it works for this series.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I agree with Mike. I don't like to suggest reading a series out of order because I don't want to jump into it in the middle myself, but it works for this series.


The only thing to keep in mind after you finish Final Battle (or the last book of the omnibus) and start reading First Contact is that there's a major difference in the writing style. The omnibus is really a love story with a lot of other things blended in; First Contact is more of a military sci-fi story that tells of the beginning of the war. I think you'll still enjoy it, even if you don't normally care for SF sorts of things, but be aware that there's a significant change: the plot and the characters are more event-driven than in the other books.

Legend of the Sword focuses more on character development, and through the subsequent books that have yet to be written, both the plot line and the timbre of the stories in each book will change to finally close the loop to match the "feel" of Empire. At least, that's the plan!


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow, they do look interesting! How come I've never heard about these before? Clearly living under a rock hasn't been working out for me. Thanks for cranking out a post with a fair bit of description here!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I don't post much outside the author threads anymore, so unless someone points out a book, author, or thread to you, you're not likely to come across it. Sort of like a big easter egg hunt! 

I dunno. If this thread stays fairly active I'll just go ahead and add my other books to it rather than making separate threads...



foreverjuly said:


> Wow, they do look interesting! How come I've never heard about these before? Clearly living under a rock hasn't been working out for me. Thanks for cranking out a post with a fair bit of description here!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> LOL! All in due time. I was actually going to just finish out the story with one more book, jumping ahead in time to around the time Reza is born. But certain people, whose names will go unmentioned, nagged me into writing more. So there's another book that will hopefully round out the beginning of the war (and will also, I think, introduce another Kreelan priestess, although I suspect she has a bit of a, umm, dark streak from the snapshots I've seen). Then I'll either jump ahead and finish the one I was planning to wrap things up with, or possible do another trilogy (which was also suggested by certain people). So, how it all plays out, I dunno yet!


And then he ignored certain unnamed people and went off on a totally different tangent with corn instead....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Steph H said:


> And then he ignored certain unnamed people and went off on a totally different tangent with corn instead....


Yes, but knowing Mike, it'll be really Kewl Korn.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Mike,
don't spread yourself too thin.
Your fans (us stupid) want you writing more books, rather than galloping through the forum too much.
But if multiple threads (one for each book) can market better (like expose you to more people (your writing, not YOU)) then more threads is better.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Mike,
> don't spread yourself too thin.
> Your fans (us stupid) want you writing more books, rather than galloping through the forum too much.
> But if multiple threads (one for each book) can market better (like expose you to more people (your writing, not YOU)) then more threads is better.
> ...


Yes we want more books, but we also want more people to enjoy your work. Some of us have been around here so long that we forget about the new people that don't know us yet.

Spread the joy, Mike.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes, thank you Gertie.
I would like to figure out how to let all the new members know about the great resident authors that I have "met" and read and whose work I love.  It is frustrating to know that the earlier posts are buried in pages of back stuff.  And it must be more frustrating for the authors.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> And then he ignored certain unnamed people and went off on a totally different tangent with corn instead....





> Yes, but knowing Mike, it'll be really Kewl Korn.


Yeah, what Gertie said! I think you'll like the new one - it's turning into a bit of a rip-snorter...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh I'm sure I will, I have faith in you, Mike.









But I want more IHN and I want it *NOW*_, dammit!
















_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Oh I'm sure I will, I have faith in you, Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Be nice to him Steph or he'll do something mean and nasty to us!


Spoiler



oh, wait, he's almost killed me a number of times already, so....


_


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm being nice.  Isn't it a compliment to him that I want more NOW?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hey, I'm being nice. Isn't it a compliment to him that I want more NOW?


Okay, maybe I should have said don't be demanding. The flowers WERE a nice touch.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you! I figured sucking up while I'm being demanding never hurts....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yes, thank you Gertie.
> I would like to figure out how to let all the new members know about the great resident authors that I have "met" and read and whose work I love. It is frustrating to know that the earlier posts are buried in pages of back stuff. And it must be more frustrating for the authors.


Geoff -

This is a very good topic, but one I didn't really want in here, so I created a separate thread for it.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

> I figured sucking up while I'm being demanding never hurts....
> 
> Be nice to him Steph or he'll do something mean and nasty to us!


You two are incorrigible! LOL!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> You two are incorrigible! LOL!!


And you're welcome to "incorrige" us as much as you like!

We need our blue warrior fix!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> And you're welcome to "incorrige" us as much as you like!
> 
> We need our blue warrior fix!


Well, I suspect that you're going to really like (in a "bad" way, if that's possible?) or really hate the warrior priestess who shows up in the next book. I don't think she's going to be a nice, kindhearted, sword-wielding killing machine like Tesh-Dar. And I also suspect that your namesakes will be


Spoiler



HA! MADE YOU LOOK!!


...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Why was I being nice to him again? 








That was just mean, Mike. Plain ol' mean.


----------



## Shadin (Dec 29, 2009)

This is a great series of books.  Id recommend them to anyone who likes to sci-fi.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, I suspect that you're going to really like (in a "bad" way, if that's possible?) or really hate the warrior priestess who shows up in the next book. I don't think she's going to be a nice, kindhearted, sword-wielding killing machine like Tesh-Dar. And I also suspect that your namesakes will be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I'm looking forward to an evil priestess


Spoiler



as long as I or my new boyfriend get to kick her blue ass.....





Steph H said:


> Why was I being nice to him again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because we need our fix. And we're just as


Spoiler



insert expletive here


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I looked.   And my eyesight is sych, Scarlet, I saw lick instead of . . .

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Shadin said:


> This is a great series of books. Id recommend them to anyone who likes to sci-fi.


Shadin - Thanks! Glad you enjoyed them, and let all your friends know!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Why was I being nice to him again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry - I couldn't resist! As the great Geraldine used to say, "The Devil made me do it!" 

But no spoilers until after _Harvest_ is done. Which reminds me, I should probably post something about that at some point in time. Urk. Another thread...?

Ed - Bad boy! LOL!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Shadin said:


> This is a great series of books. Id recommend them to anyone who likes to sci-fi.


And even if you don't like scifi. I don't like scifi and I made that clear in my reviews on Amazon, but there's something for everyone in this series. I loved it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I looked.  And my eyesight is sych, Scarlet, I saw lick instead of . . .
> Ed Patterson


Sorry Ed, but some of us are


Spoiler



heterosexual


.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yer think?   But as  kinsey 6 I don't know what the blue ladies do. I need Mike to tell me.

Ed Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Yer think?  But as kinsey 6 I don't know what the blue ladies do. I need Mike to tell me.
> 
> Ed Patterson


read the books? all the answers are there.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I've read the books and have written a five star review up on Amazon. I even bought my Kindle-challeged editor a set in paper and she reviewed them too (she's a big Mike fa also).  I pay her in lunches and books, so you might say _*In Her Name * _ has become for me . . . legal tender.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I've read the books and have written a five star review up on Amazon. I even bought my Kindle-challeged editor a set in paper and she reviewed them too (she's a big Mike fa also).  I pay her in lunches and books, so you might say _*In Her Name * _ has become for me . . . legal tender.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Yes dear, I knew you'd read it. And when are you going to buy your editor a kindle?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Her husband will object. He's half her age (half mine), unemployed and a tartar when it comes to who buys his wife presents. His pride is such, a gift would cause a problem. She has asked him for one, but he bought her a MP3 player (she doesn't listen to music, but it was the thought that counts). I'd buy her a Kindle (2 even - that's no problem), but it would cause some resentment. So, I buy her every book she reads now. Got the next Temeraire book pre-ordered for her, and we just went through all of Percy Jackson (together - me on my Kindle). Now she's reading The Dark Tower and I've given her my paperback set (not my hardcovers or my audio disks)  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Hey, if you get a sudden sales surge, I'm taking credit for it... I mentioned and linked to the Omnibus edition in a Total Fark discussion at [ur;=http://www.fark.com]FARK.com[/url].


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Hey, if you get a sudden sales surge, I'm taking credit for it... I mentioned and linked to the Omnibus edition in a Total Fark discussion at FARK.com.


OMG! Does that mean I'm FARK'd?? LOL! Good grief, Thumper, I've never seen that site before. What a crackup. Didn't see that particular discussion, though - there were too many other distractors... 

Ed - I think Peg's husband needs a good smacking. Put him on FARK, too!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That's what you get when you fall in love on-line with a man half your age and travel to Kansas to get him. You're not in Kansas anymore, while perhaps he should be. My only intrusion was to pay for the airfare to Wichita.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

For however long it lasts, _In Her Name_ made it to the #1 spot in the sci-fi category on Mobipocket...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> For however long it lasts, _In Her Name_ made it to the #1 spot in the sci-fi category on Mobipocket...


Woo-hoo!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CELEBRATE


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

And timed perfectly to coincide with my birthday! LOL!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> CELEBRATE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Mike.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Already said it on Facebook, but Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Happy birthday, Mike, and congrats on the #1 ranking!!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Mike

Ec Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, everybody! The #1 ranking was short-lived (dang Randolph Lalonde, anyway! LOL!), but what the heck. Hope everybody's having a great weekend!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well that Lalonde feller casts a big shadow.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Mike,

Just wanted to let you know that I finally got my sister your book. She just started it about a week or so ago and is already on the 'third book'. She has the omni version. She's really enjoying it as I knew she would. I'm sure her husband will be reading it very soon. It will be one of the very few (and I mean few as he reads mostly Star Trek books) books that he my sister and I have shared 

Theresam


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I finally got my sister your book. She just started it about a week or so ago and is already on the 'third book'. She has the omni version. She's really enjoying it as I knew she would. I'm sure her husband will be reading it very soon. It will be one of the very few (and I mean few as he reads mostly Star Trek books) books that he my sister and I have shared
> 
> Theresam


Awesome! Just make sure she gives it back! LOL!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just a little bump for this thread to a) celebrate the 50th reader feedback on _In Her Name_ on Amazon, and b) post the blurb about _Season Of The Harvest_ at the front of this thread. And, just for good measure, I'll post it here, too! LOL!











*Season Of The Harvest*: FBI Special Agent Jack Dawson investigates the gruesome murder of his best friend and fellow agent who had been pursuing a group of eco-terrorists. The group's leader, Naomi Perrault, is a beautiful geneticist who Jack believes conspired to kill his friend, and claims that a major international conglomerate developing genetically engineered crops is plotting a sinister transformation of our world that will lead humanity to extinction. As Jack is drawn into a quietly raging war that suddenly explodes onto the front pages of the news, he discovers that her claims may not be so outrageous after all. Together, the two of them must battle a horror he could never have imagined, with the fate of all life on Earth hanging in the balance&#8230;

_This novel is a work in progress that I hope to have published in September 2010._


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike, congrats on the 50th review and I am soooo looking forward to the latest book!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Love that cover. The kids go back to school tomorrow and I'll be looking for a good long read.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks! I'm looking forward to FINISHING the book, too! LOL! Have no idea how much is left, but am probably within 100 pages or so of the end (although I've said that before). After a bit of contemplation, I decided to go ahead and send the draft to Scarlet and Steph - I really need to get feedback on this thing; editors shouldn't count in their review! LOL! And if they do shoot me, I won't have to worry about it! Ha!

So, it'll be interesting to see what they have to say. I figure they'll either love it or hate it...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I figure they'll either love it or hate it...


Ahhh! Nobody could hate a Hicks book. Not even Scarlet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I love the blurb--exactly my kind of book and written by Mike Hicks!  Tapping my foot waiting...

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jeff said:


> Ahhh! Nobody could hate a Hicks book. Not even Scarlet.


Yeah, she just smacks me around mercilessly! LOL!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I love the blurb--exactly my kind of book and written by Mike Hicks! Tapping my foot waiting...
> 
> Betsy


Thanks, Betsy! Just be prepared to go in some...unusual directions on this one!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Ahhh! Nobody could hate a Hicks book. Not even Scarlet.


How can she hate it when she STILL HASN'T SEEN IT? He thinks he's publishing in September and the beta readers haven't read it?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> How can she hate it when she STILL HASN'T SEEN IT? He thinks he's publishing in September and the beta readers haven't read it?


Umm, check your email, dear...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Umm, check your email, dear...


Just goes to prove that I go here before I check my e-mail.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm starting to make personalized autographed copies of the dead-tree editions of my books available for anyone who's interested!

The first is the omnibus edition of *In Her Name* and is on my Facebook author page and my web site, and I'll have the rest on by tomorrow afternoon...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Thanks, Betsy! Just be prepared to go in some...unusual directions on this one!


He ain't kidding about unusual directions. He actually surprised me.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> He ain't kidding about unusual directions. He actually surprised me.


Hmm, and I'll bet THAT doesn't happen very often! LOL!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hmm, and I'll bet THAT doesn't happen very often! LOL!


nope it doesn't.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello, I like the blue girl on the cover of the other one?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Hello, I like the blue girl on the cover of the other one?


Yes, the sword-wielding blue chick! She only appears on the omnibus version, alas...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Hello, I like the blue girl on the cover of the other one?


Yeah, we're all going to be blue chicks in the movie whenever James Cameron gets around to it. I wanted to be Tesh-Dar, but I'm too short. Mike said I have to be a clawless one. <sigh>


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, we're all going to be blue chicks in the movie whenever James Cameron gets around to it. I wanted to be Tesh-Dar, but I'm too short. Mike said I have to be a clawless one. <sigh>


At least you get to be Kreelan. We know I'm not.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> At least you get to be Kreelan. We know I'm not.


But you got to have that cool


Spoiler



matrix jack thingy in your neck



If I'm going to be clawless, I want to be an armorer. That's cool, too.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> But you got to have that cool
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


You guys are killin' me...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> You guys are killin' me...


But with a great deal of love and devotion ... at least to your books.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Scarlet, maybe we can mix in as new-character blue chicks in the later (original) trilogy....no one will ever know it was us... 

Haven't gotten too far on the reading of Harvest yet but that's on the agenda for today, I pwomise.   (Dang it, someone stole an 'r' again!)


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't wait for the new book to come out... I know I'm going to love it (like all of Mike's books)!



Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, we're all going to be blue chicks in the movie whenever James Cameron gets around to it. I wanted to be Tesh-Dar, but I'm too short. Mike said I have to be a clawless one. <sigh>


I'm tall...... I'm tall!! I'm still in the running for Tesh-Dar!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

The Sample looks good so far.....    I love a great fantasy read!  They don't put them out fast enough for me.  There just isnt enough people out there who know how to write a real epic.  

It looks like you do though, and I'm thankful for it!  Good work!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> I'm tall...... I'm tall!! I'm still in the running for Tesh-Dar!!


But are you blue enough?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> But are you blue enough?


Let's all make PraiseGod 13 blue.    I just got my electric bill. My grass died. My satellite is out.    Are you blue yet?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

So many stories, so little time! I've rededicated myself to getting out of my day job so I can do more of what *I* want to do (although my "fortune" won't be in books, at least until James Cameron calls!). There's just too much freakin' writing to be done. Have to finish Harvest...then the next IHN book that I've got a couple chapters for already...then probably a book or three to close the circle with _Empire_...then two other books I've had in outline for ages now (one a sort of sci-fi-ish historical romance, the other a vampire thriller - not exactly like Twilight, LOL!)...then the opening trilogy about the Kreelan Empire. I figure that's good for a few weekends of writing, at least. Ha.

But there should be plenty of opportunity for...characterizations. <ahem> And M.R. - glad ya like it! And PG13, you may be tall, but you better start P90X so you can pump up those muscles to hold Tesh-Dar's staff (let alone her sword). 

Hey, I think I just made my write goal for the day!

P.S. Steph - get cracking! But don't get mad when you get to the end and find out it's not finished yet...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Have to finish Harvest...
> 
> P.S. Steph - get cracking! But don't get mad when you get to the end and find out it's not finished yet...


Yes, you do. And Steph knows about the lack of ending, we've been talking behind your back.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Yes, you do. And Steph knows about the lack of ending, we've been talking behind your back.


Hey, no fair!! Have to start on the next chapter tonight. Am setting the revision suggestions aside for now and will pop back to them over time when my muse needs a break...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, no fair!! Have to start on the next chapter tonight. Am setting the revision suggestions aside for now and will pop back to them over time when my muse needs a break...


So, I should stop sending you e-mails.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff said:


> But are you blue enough?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


>


But you need to be a blue female. You don't want to be a blue male.


----------



## kjreader (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought this was the book bazzar not a personal message forum.  People can't learn about your book because of all these non-sensicle posts.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Okay, do I get the part? Huh, huh? Do I, do I!!!!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> But you need to be a blue female. You don't want to be a blue male.


I'm an actress.... this was just my latest role.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

kjreader said:


> I thought this was the book bazzar not a personal message forum. People can't learn about your book because of all these non-sensicle posts.


People can discuss a book, either with or without the author (nice to have Mike here and participating....hi Mike!) in the thread for book. Some people's "non-sensicle" is another person's fun.

Have at it, everyone.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz...
> 
> Thats what potential buyers are doing when they have to read through all these obviously top of Bazzar posted comments. Its sad that out of 89 posts 75 of them are by friends and only 3 are by fans.


Um, MR....? I just received your nine (9) reported posts messages. Please stop, okay? There is nothing in this thread that is against the forum decorum nor the general guidelines of the Book Bazaar and Kindleboards. One might sense that you are annoyed because it is not your book that is being actively discussed (and cast for the movie). I'd suggest you find yourself some readers and you might be in the same enviable position that Mike is.

Because you are new here, you probably don't realize that Mike is one of our oldest members and has a very large following of people who love his books. He was the inaugural "Read With the Author" book klub author here at Kindleboards.

Carry on, readers and fans.

Leslie
Global Moderator


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Er, Mike, I don't mean "oldest" in terms of age, I mean "oldest" in terms of longevity here...LOL

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Er, Mike, I don't mean "oldest" in terms of age, I mean "oldest" in terms of longevity here...LOL
> 
> L


Yeah, I'm older than Mike. I think...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gee, for someone who doesn't care, you make a lot of noise.  Just a reminder, you'd get a bit more traffic to your threads if you seemed like you cared about good things, not just bad things.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Mrs. Global Moderator. Please point out to me where this book is being discussed in any of the last few posts. I even posted several times, but when the posts are all personal messages that do not pertain to the book it gets old. For all of us. I was hounded and diciplined for this same sort of activity, please be FAIR in your moderation. Its OBVIOUS Mr. Hicks has a great book. Several actually, but so do about 7,000 other people. 7,001 if you include mine. I can have 4 people message my thread all day too. In fact I can have 4 people message 20 threads all day. That's easy. Following the rules in spirit and in the actual written form is the hard part, and not enforcing them makes them redundant.


MR,

I have not moderated your posts, nor hounded or disciplined you, however, I am aware of some of the concerns that have been raised regarding your activities. Basically---what is allowed in a book thread is a discussion of the book, which at times, can turn silly; links to reviews posted elsewhere; news and information about the book, and so on. What is NOT allowed is continual bumping by the author to keep his/her book thread at the top of the board and "sock puppet" posts wherein an author gets his friends/family members/coworkers/ and even enemies to keep bumping a thread with comments.

Now...you might say, how is the current discussion of Mike's books different from what you have done in your own threads? The fact is that Mike is well-known here--he's been a member since October 2007. His books are very well-known and well-read. He led a book klub. He has dozens--hundreds--maybe thousands of fans. In the Kindleboards Author Stratosphere, he (along with about three or four other authors) is unique. As moderators, we know this and recognize it. We also recognize what is going on here--the "nonsensical" posts are fun and games--and have been going on for quite a while.

You are questioning--how is this different from what I was doing? Well, it's a qualitative difference, MR. You haven't been here for 2+ years. You haven't led a book klub. You don't have readers in the thousands. We moderators aren't dumb. We know and understand what is going on with Mike's book thread and we know what you are trying to do...and *trying to circumvent the rules in doing so*. Capice?

Mike, sorry to derail the thread. MR, might I politely suggest you drop it before harsher measures are taken.

Thanks,

Leslie
Dr. Global Moderator


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I would point out that most of the posters are actually fans of Mike's.
I am.
And some of them are also authors - they can like his work too.
And one of them pre-edits his work, we readers-only like her comments too.

So please tread carefully. 
Most of the active posters know who is a fan and who is posting for mutual benefit.

Indignantly sayin.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

"In Her Name" was recomended to me by three different people in my querry for KB fantasy authors books to read in the "book corner."  
I have purchased it and will read it soon.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

M.R. Mathias said:


> Hi scarlet. Mikes thread just eclipsed the traffic level to my thread a few minutes ago, and thanks only to your 17 mundane posts. Look at the numbers by my thread and you'll see that I get just as much traffic and actually twice as much traffic per comment as he does.
> 
> I'm not going to turn Mr. Hick's thread into a fiasco. (Sorry if I allready have) I like his earlier books and will be reading the new one soon.
> 
> ...


You really have a high opinion of yourself.
I you can ever learn to control your keyboard maybe you have enough creativity to attract real readers.

Mike Hicks has a successful track record and does not need your help, buddy.
The size of some peoples egos is unbelievable.

Just sayin......


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

What was the courageous guy's name that survived the fight with Tesh-Dar? I vote for Geoff Thomas in the movie role.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> What was the courageous guy's name that survived the fight with Tesh-Dar? I vote for Geoff Thomas in the movie role.


Hmm.. searching now....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Roland Mills.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

kjreader said:


> I thought this was the book bazzar not a personal message forum. People can't learn about your book because of all these non-sensicle posts.


KJ: Good point, but - for better or worse - a lot of the threads I'm on (particularly ones I start, which actually are few) tend to stray into the land of non-sensicalness, because that's where the stream-of-consciousness in the thread happens to lead at some point or another, and a lot of the folks that visit my threads enjoy "funning" around, and I welcome that.

However, for folks like yourself who are interested in more information and more focused discussion on my books, all the relevant information about them is in the first post on this thread, including links to other information like the book klubs. And, of course, if you have any questions about the books, whether you might like them, etc., ignore any messing around on here and post away - I'll definitely answer (with a post that's actually on-topic!). 

Beyond that...M.R. - No hard feelings at all, and I have some suggestions that I'll send in a reply to your PM...and thank you Leslie and all the other folks for your continued friendship and support as you continue to cast the wished-for movie series! 

Now, how about some book discussion? Herewith is a snippet of *Season Of The Harvest* (NOTE: this is straight from the rough draft, _so there are going to be bloopers_!) as a conversation piece: 



> "We're particularly interested," Special Agent Sansone said, leaning forward toward Jack, "in anything odd or unusual that might have been found in the evidence that was sent back from Crane's murder scene in Nebraska. Our working hypothesis right now is that there might be something that the Earth Defense Society didn't want us to find, and they were desperate enough to try and destroy the lab to keep it concealed."
> 
> "We also suspect that Crane may have had a secret cache of computer data somewhere," Boardman said. "We're sure he didn't...wouldn't have kept it at his home." Jack caught Sansone glancing at the big agent, making an almost imperceptible shake of her head.
> 
> ...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey, no fair letting other people read it before you get my revisions!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hey, no fair letting other people read it before you get my revisions!


Hey, come on! It's only a few paragraphs!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, come on! It's only a few paragraphs!


*grumble, grumble..*

oh, okay, especially if it gets you off your duff to FINISH it.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> P.S. Steph - get cracking! But don't get mad when you get to the end and find out it's not finished yet...


And it took me so long to respond -- and miss all the other crap that _someone_ brought into the thread  -- because I have in fact been cracking all afternoon/evening long. Finished reading it mere minutes ago, but probably won't start typing in my edits/suggestions to you until tomorrow. 

And yeah, as Scarlet said, I already knew it wasn't final....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And one of them pre-edits his work, we readers-only like her comments too.


Hey, two of us pre-edit his work....I guess that means nobody likes my comments since I *know* you're talking about Scarlet...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> Hey, two of us pre-edit his work....I guess that means nobody likes my comments since I *know* you're talking about Scarlet...


I did send geoffthomas a PM that there were 2 of us. I guess I'm just the more vocal, nonsensical one....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

iwillnotreadtheexcerpt ... iwillnotreadtheexcerpt ... iwillnotreadtheexcerpt.

Geoff as Roland Mills? At least he doesn't have to jump into a vat of blueberry juice and dye himself blue.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2010)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Beyond that...M.R. - No hard feelings at all, and I have some suggestions that I'll send in a reply to your PM...and thank you Leslie and all the other folks for your continued friendship and support as you continue to cast the wished-for movie series!


Thank you sir, any advice you can give me is welcomed. I look forward to reading what you have to say. I'm learning as I go, and I sometimes (OK most times) I rub people the wrong way! Thanks for understanding, M.R Mathias


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> I just bought all of your books. I certainly don't want to be left out in the cold when James comes calling.


Woo-hoo! Another convert! Hope you enjoy them.


Spoiler



tell me what you think of my alter ego when you meet her.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I just bought all of your books. I certainly don't want to be left out in the cold when James comes calling.


Did anybody warn you about the 2am club? So many of us couldn't stop reading until the wee hours.

Have fun!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did anybody warn you about the 2am club? So many of us couldn't stop reading until the wee hours.
> 
> Have fun!!


I'm lucky. I read his stuff on the train! With a blue pen in hand.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did anybody warn you about the 2am club? So many of us couldn't stop reading until the wee hours.


Indeed. I read Mike's book in February 2009 (I got my K, Eleanor, in November 2008, so Mike's book was one of the first 10 books I read.) And I was definitely in the 2 AM club, which was hard because we were in San Diego and I was pretty jet lagged at first.... I'm a huge fan, and I will be getting an inscribed version of the Omnibus!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

2 am club here too. But I read it a year ago I'll need to check my review, one of the few books I have reviewed. (_rara avis_)

Ed Patterson


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely a good read.  . . . .though I didn't stay up until 2 a.m. because I fall asleep by 11.   Pretty sure there was a least one evening when DH had to fend for himself for dinner, though. . . . . . .

Also sent print copies to my son AND as he has just taken ownership of my hand-me-down K1, one of the first books he bought was "Legend of the Sword". . . . . .so the pressure's off, Mike, on getting that one out in print as well.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I just bought all of your books. I certainly don't want to be left out in the cold when James comes calling.


Holy cow! That's awesome! Hope you enjoy them and become another member of the 2AM club! I still have to make those dratted T-shirts. And it's a good thing most of my books have a lot of characters so everybody can have at least a bit part in the movie(s)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Holy cow! That's awesome! Hope you enjoy them and become another member of the 2AM club! I still have to make those dratted T-shirts. And it's a good thing most of my books have a lot of characters so everybody can have at least a bit part in the movie(s)...


Cobbie can play


Spoiler



thought I'd spoil it?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Please, please, please don't let Scarlet cast me. I'm begging you.....


I WAS going to be nice, but now.....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I think it's too late for you, Cobbie....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I think it's too late for you, Cobbie....


Hush you. We all know what part you're playing.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Hush you. We all know what part you're playing.


Hey, this isn't Star Trek - nobody has to wear a red shirt!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

But red's my best color!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2010)

These guys love you guys!


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, this isn't Star Trek - nobody has to wear a red shirt!


But ya never know when the green shirts will get it instead.... 

I'm about halfway through Ch. 11 typing in edits, Mr. Hicks, Sir.







You probably won't get it tonight.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Welllll......since Pixie has now taken up residence on my desk, spread across my mark-up of Harvest, I may not get any more typing done at all tonight, Mike.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, this isn't Star Trek - nobody has to wear a red shirt!


No, Steph gets to wear the red dress.


Steph H said:


> I'm about halfway through Ch. 11 typing in edits, Mr. Hicks, Sir.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Show off. I've barely typed through chapter 2 and I doubt I'll get anything done tonight.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Okay, at the risk of being shish-kebobbed for over-enthusiastic posting, I did just want to point out that Amazon dropped the price of Omnibus edition of *In Her Name* to $6.29, which is the lowest I've seen it.

So, as Geoff would say, "Just sayin..."


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I think I got them all Mike.  If I missed one please let me know......  Thanks for your understanding and advice.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If I didn't already own them I'd jump on that bargain price.

MR, you're in for some happy reading.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

M.R. Mathias said:


> I think I got them all Mike. If I missed one please let me know...... Thanks for your understanding and advice.


Well, I hope you didn't buy *all* of them: Empire, Confederation, and Final Battle are all in the omnibus. If you got those and the omnibus, too, send 'em back.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> iwillnotreadtheexcerpt ... iwillnotreadtheexcerpt ... iwillnotreadtheexcerpt.
> 
> Geoff as Roland Mills? At least he doesn't have to jump into a vat of blueberry juice and dye himself blue.


I am humbled to be even mentioned in the same paragraph with this character.
Mike has written several unforgettably heroic characters.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I am humbled to be even mentioned in the same paragraph with this character.
> Mike has written several unforgettably heroic characters.
> 
> Just sayin.....


Absolutely.

Whenever I think of Roland Mills, I always picture Mike Holmes. Is this what you looked like in your younger days (last week)?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Whenever I think of Roland Mills, I always picture Mike Holmes. Is this what you looked like in your younger days (last week)?


Well, glad that works for you Gertie, but I think of Mills as a bit darker. More Hugh Jackman....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Well, glad that works for you Gertie, but I think of Mills as a bit darker. More Hugh Jackman....


One can picture Hugh Jackman in (or out of) anything.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I can hope for Mills return in a new book.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You women are so shallow.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah, like you guys are soooooo much better....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You women are so shallow.


Aren't we though?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You women are so shallow.


You don't like the Mills/Tesh-Dar fight?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You don't like the Mills/Tesh-Dar fight?


That's what we were talking about, right?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, right.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Yeah, right.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*looks sternly at Mike Fan Club*

"Back on topic, please!"

Betsy
Book Bazaar Moderator


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *looks sternly at Mike Fan Club*
> 
> "Back on topic, please!"
> 
> ...


We were discussing possible casting for the movie version of In Her Name. Is that terribly off topic?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> *looks sternly at Mike Fan Club*
> 
> "Back on topic, please!"


I leave you kids alone for five minutes and see what happens? 

Okay, ON TOPIC <ahem>: Mike Holmes probably is closer to what I thought Mills would look like, although "Hugh" would certainly fit any of the male roles, except Sato for obvious reasons (actually, I expected Leslie to dive in on this thread at the mention of his name! LOL!).

Just to give you an idea of the next IHN book, which I still haven't come up with a name for, you'll definitely be seeing many of the characters from _First Contact_ and _Legend Of The Sword_. While my muse hasn't shown me all that will be going on, you'll definitely be seeing Scarlet and Mills (they appear in the first couple chapters); I think you'll also see Steph and Sato, along with Sparks and Hadley from FC. Not sure who else may turn up on the human side. Some...interesting relationships may develop... 

The Kreelan cast will be completely different, except for the Empress, of course (not sure if Pan'ne-Sharakh will show up or not). I don't think Tesh-Dar will be reappearing until the last book before _Empire_, but in this story we'll be introduced to a different warrior priestess who's a bit...darker than Tesh-Dar was. She's not very nice at all.

So, that's what I know from the first two chapters that I wrote a few months ago now! LOL!!

As for _Season Of The Harvest_, that's coming along. I think we're just about at the point in the story where things are starting to really accelerate: the good guys (and the world in general) are in very big trouble, but they also just discovered an unexpected ally (Scarlet and Steph don't have that part - not done yet). So, we'll see what happens from there...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I thought I made it clear that I'm Pan'ne Sharakh in the movie. You know, the old and wise one? I better be in the book.

I can't imagine anyone worse than Tesh Dar, although you know I have a soft spot for her from the end of the original trilogy. 

Diana Gabaldon wrote an Outlandish Companion for Outlander. Maybe you should do the same for IHN. Character name, brief bio, book and chapter in which they first appear. That would be cool.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I thought I made it clear that I'm Pan'ne Sharakh in the movie. You know, the old and wise one? I better be in the book.


Just as long as you remember what happens to you in _Empire_...



> I can't imagine anyone worse than Tesh Dar, although you know I have a soft spot for her from the end of the original trilogy.


This priestess isn't as powerful as Tesh-Dar, nor does she have Tesh-Dar's upbeat personality... 



> Diana Gabaldon wrote an Outlandish Companion for Outlander. Maybe you should do the same for IHN. Character name, brief bio, book and chapter in which they first appear. That would be cool.


Ohhh, I like that! I'll have to add that to my list of projects. Man, James Cameron had better call pretty soon about the movie deal - I *really* need outta this day job thing!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Oh, good, my alter ego gets a boyfriend?  and I don't get to say what he looks like?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Just as long as you remember what happens to you in _Empire_...


So, I became one with the Empress. Not such a bad gig.



> This priestess isn't as powerful as Tesh-Dar, nor does she have Tesh-Dar's upbeat personality...


Not even her scintillating wit?



> Ohhh, I like that! I'll have to add that to my list of projects. Man, James Cameron had better call pretty soon about the movie deal - I *really* need outta this day job thing!


We'll have to think of a snappy title. _Kreelans You Should Know to Get Ahead_


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> l.
> 
> As for _Season Of The Harvest_, that's coming along. I think we're just about at the point in the story where things are starting to really accelerate: the good guys (and the world in general) are in very big trouble, but they also just discovered an unexpected ally (Scarlet and Steph don't have that part - not done yet). So, we'll see what happens from there...


I am going to hold chapters hostage until I get that. And don't tell me things like that, now I'm frantically thinking who it is.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I am going to hold chapters hostage until I get that. And don't tell me things like that, now I'm frantically thinking who it is.


Ohhh, you are one big meanie!!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Ohhh, you are one big meanie!!


No, the voting is still open until September 18th.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,33066.0.html


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I think you'll also see Steph and Sato,


THINK?!!??!!??

That's it, I'm holding Harvest completely hostage until I get a written guarantee.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Steph H said:


> THINK?!!??!!??
> 
> That's it, I'm holding Harvest completely hostage until I get a written guarantee.....


Okay, okay! Yes, Steph and Sato will definitely be in the new one. Steph got tired of her high-paying job and wanted to get back into the thick of things as a journalist, and meets up with Scarlet and...Oh, wait! Hasn't been written yet. Nevermiiiind...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Okay, okay! Yes, Steph and Sato will definitely be in the new one. Steph got tired of her high-paying job and wanted to get back into the thick of things as a journalist, and meets up with Scarlet and...Oh, wait! Hasn't been written yet. Nevermiiiind...


Oh, oh, do they have identical red dresses? Scarlet wants a nice red dress to show off her feminine side after what she had to wear last time.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Oh, oh, do they have identical red dresses? Scarlet wants a nice red dress to show off her feminine side after what she had to wear last time.


Oooo, don't know about that! No promises on the wardrobes, ladies. They're going to be too busy kicking butt and trying to keep from being kicked...


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

We at least gotta meet up somewhere along the way. Scarlet and Steph would make a formidable butt-kicking team.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oooo, don't know about that! No promises on the wardrobes, ladies. They're going to be too busy kicking butt and trying to keep from being kicked...


Well, a party after all the butt kicking?


Spoiler



Maybe a nice wedding for Scarlet?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I can't even remember if I posted this earlier (if so, mea culpa because I looked back through the last couple/few pages of the thread), but those who may be interested can now buy personalized autographed copies of the paperback omnibus edition of *In Her Name*. I'll have the others available soon (and hopefully I'll get a paperback version of *Legend Of The Sword* out there sometime!), but the omnibus is up for sale now at the Amazon discount price on my web site.

Here's the link: http://www.kreelanwarrior.com/books-michael-r-hicks/ Enjoy! 



scarlet said:


> Well, a party after all the butt kicking?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Hey, we have to see who actually survives, first!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Hey, we have to see who actually survives, first!


You do realize that


Spoiler



bad things happen to authors who kill off their beta readers' alter egos,


don't you.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Today is a good day (even though I'm home after a miserable night with these stinkin' bruised ribs!): I saw that I have TWO more five-star reviews for *In Her Name* on Amazon from the last few days! w00t!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Very fine reviews for a very fine book.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Well done, Mike. Bet G. Ellis is in our 2am club.

So, how did you bruise your ribs?


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well done, Mike. Bet G. Ellis is in our 2am club.
> 
> So, how did you bruise your ribs?


Ironically, my own review of _*In Her Name * _ is etilted _Be Prepared to Give up your Night Life_, October 10, 2009. I heard about the 2 am club and thought it was a euphomism being tossed around until I picked up the book and joined the club.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Well done, Mike. Bet G. Ellis is in our 2am club.


I *really* have to make up those T-shirts - I'll have to make Ed's in a custom color! 



> So, how did you bruise your ribs?


Oh, you missed all the excitement last week! Check out this picture of our van:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31661845&l=112fdee7b1&id=1258342617


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I *really* have to make up those T-shirts - I'll have to make Ed's in a custom color!
> 
> Oh, you missed all the excitement last week! Check out this picture of our van:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31661845&l=112fdee7b1&id=1258342617


Well I'm on weight watchers, so my XXX might get down to XX or jusr X. And I'd be proud to wear Kreelan blue.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I *really* have to make up those T-shirts - I'll have to make Ed's in a custom color!
> 
> Oh, you missed all the excitement last week! Check out this picture of our van:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=31661845&l=112fdee7b1&id=1258342617


Oh, my. Bruised ribs are bad enough, but I'm glad it wasn't any worse. Assuming Jan and the boys weren't in the car?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Oh, my. Bruised ribs are bad enough, but I'm glad it wasn't any worse. Assuming Jan and the boys weren't in the car?


Jan was with me, in the passenger seat, but she got out without a scratch. The boys, fortunately, were at home. The van got totaled, though, so we have to replace it. Ahhh, it's always something!!

And dang, I just had to scrap the last six pages I wrote. A too-convenient (if cool) and accidental deus ex machina. I think my muse didn't have enough chocolate...!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Jan was with me, in the passenger seat, but she got out without a scratch. The boys, fortunately, were at home. The van got totaled, though, so we have to replace it. Ahhh, it's always something!!
> 
> And dang, I just had to scrap the last six pages I wrote. A too-convenient (if cool) and accidental deus ex machina. I think my muse didn't have enough chocolate...!


Thank goodness for that. Looks like someone ran a stop sign or red light. Hope he/she was insured.

That happened to my daughter last year but the guy wasn't insured.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just wanted to give a little bump and a heads-up that In Her Name: Empire, the first book of the trilogy contained in the omnibus edition is now available in the Kindle store for $0.99. So buy that, then Confederation and Final Battle, and you'll save a bit of money off of what you'd pay for the omnibus edition!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That has to be the bargain of bargains for the Kindle. because this is a remarkable book at an unheard of price.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have said this with some other books:

Just buy this great book and read it!
Absolutely no brainer - Just do it!

There are several really great indie writers here at KB and Mike is one of them.
An incredible series and an incredible book to start with and now at an incredible price.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> That has to be the bargain of bargains for the Kindle. because this is a remarkable book at an unheard of price.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed, Geoff - thanks! And, to paraphrase what David Dalglish said in the author support thread, it's sort of a book-sized sample of the series for under a buck!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

A quick update: first-round edits of *Season Of The Harvest* are done up through chapter 9! Things have been a bit slow the last few weeks, but I'm going to pick up steam here as we head into the holidays. Unfortunately, I don't want to speculate on a release date yet, as this one has slipped quite a bit behind schedule. Darn that day job, anyway!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Excuses, excuses. But then mine are equally feeble.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

His day job and mine!  I still haven't even finished reading it.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> A quick update: first-round edits of *Season Of The Harvest* are done up through chapter 9! Things have been a bit slow the last few weeks, but I'm going to pick up steam here as we head into the holidays. Unfortunately, I don't want to speculate on a release date yet, as this one has slipped quite a bit behind schedule. Darn that day job, anyway!


Progress is always good... and we, the faithful readers, will be SOOO happy to be able to buy it.... whenever it is ready. Excellent things are always worth waiting for.... and this series is definitely excellent!!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> His day job and mine! I still haven't even finished reading it.


You're off the hook until I catch up with your edits, then I get to nag YOU for a change!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> Progress is always good... and we, the faithful readers, will be SOOO happy to be able to buy it.... whenever it is ready. Excellent things are always worth waiting for.... and this series is definitely excellent!!


Just remember that this isn't in the IHN series - this is something totally different that my muse foisted upon me! LOL!

But I already have the first two chapters done for the next IHN book, simply need to finish off this one and get it out the door before resuming work on that...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

For those who get their books from Smashwords, *In Her Name: Legend Of The Sword* will be available there soon. It had some formatting issues when I originally uploaded it, and hadn't gotten back to it until now (and I have better software to deal with it than I did before, which helps). So I'll keep you posted on when it's available (it's currently #408 in the processing queue - LOL!), and it will appear on my Smashwords Author Page. Of course, it's already available on Amazon...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just noticed your new avatar. Is that the famous underwear-on-the-head photo?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Just noticed your new avatar. Is that the famous underwear-on-the-head photo?


No, no! This is a Koala Bear hat - can't you tell? Sheesh...


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

Finished all the In Her Name books, really looking forward to checking out the new one.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jasonmh said:


> Finished all the In Her Name books, really looking forward to checking out the new one.


Now I just have to get it finished! Hopefully I'll be able to make quite a bit of progress over the next week or so. I want to get _Harvest_ done so I can move on to the next IHN book...


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place for this but... I'm in the middle of In Her Name, and well, I'm not getting much sleep these days, and work is really getting in the way, and really, this is not making anything easy on me!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Neo said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this but... I'm in the middle of In Her Name, and well, I'm not getting much sleep these days, and work is really getting in the way, and really, this is not making anything easy on me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you


Glad you're enjoying it! And welcome to the "I stayed up until 2AM reading In Her Name" club! And I *am* going to make t-shirts for that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> No, no! This is a Koala Bear hat - can't you tell? Sheesh...


Ahhh. I thought that blue ball in the front was awfully small to be a ... never mind.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Glad you're enjoying it! And welcome to the "I stayed up until 2AM reading In Her Name" club! And I *am* going to make t-shirts for that!


Yes pleeeaaaaaase !


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Neo said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this but... I'm in the middle of In Her Name, and well, I'm not getting much sleep these days, and work is really getting in the way, and really, this is not making anything easy on me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you


Mike really should put a warning label in the beginning of the book. Don't worry. You're in good company.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

_*In Her Name*_ is the all time sleep deprevation work for the Kindle. When I read it, I rarely got to sleep before 2 am.  And I'm not the only one. My editor had the same problem (with the paperbacks), but now that she has a kindle (finally), the next one up will work it's kindle magic.

Edward C. Patterson
A devotee of blue ladies (the only ladies I can be devoted to ---- pardon my dangling participle)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> _*In Her Name*_ is the all time sleep deprevation work for the Kindle. When I read it, I rarely got to sleep before 2 am.  And I'm not the only one. My editor had the same problem (with the paperbacks), but now that she has a kindle (finally), the next one up will work it's kindle magic.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson
> A devotee of blue ladies (the only ladies I can be devoted to ---- pardon my dangling participle)


Thanks, all! And don't let that participle dangle TOO far, Ed! 

Okay, gotta get back to editing _Harvest_...!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm pleased to announce that In Her Name (Omnibus Edition) is our next KB Book of the Day!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

A couple of trivia tidbits for y'all this morning:

- The In Her Name Omnibus was released first (before Empire, Confederation, and Final Battle were released as standalone novels) and took four years to write...

- The manuscript sat under my desk for fourteen years before the Kindle came out and made publishing it possible...

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck, Mike. 

For those of you who haven't read IHN, I'm not a sci-fi fan, but I loved these books.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Blue girls rock 



Spoiler



but green girls roll...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Blue girls rock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This is a horrible book.

You buy it. . .and then you start reading it. . .and then you can't stop. . .and then you forget to make dinner. . .and then people whine at you because there's no dinner. . . .and then you forget to go to bed. . .and then you're too tired the next day. . .

And _*then*_ you finish it so you have to go buy the other two prequels!!! 

SO. Be very careful if you buy it. . .it could temporarily damage your close inter-personal relationships.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This is a horrible book.
> 
> You buy it. . .and then you start reading it. . .and then you can't stop. . .and then you forget to make dinner. . .and then people whine at you because there's no dinner. . . .and then you forget to go to bed. . .and then you're too tired the next day. . .
> 
> ...


Your first line scared me. I was worried you didn't like the book!

Proud member of the 2 am club.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Suffice it to say I only give an opinion if I really like a book. . .anything less than "this was really great" and you'll probably never hear from me.

To clarify: *This was really great!*


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh, and then you call in sick at work, although you are really fine, just because 1) you are exhausted as you've been up all night reading, and 2) you could really use the day to continue reading - although you really do dread coming to the end of the book...

But hey, buy at your own risk!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What they said. 

And despite having stayed up until 2am reading IHN, don't expect to get a 2am Club t-shirt. The Clubroom is getting awfully crowded. We're going to have to rent a bigger Hall for our meetings if more of you guys buy the book and read it.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Just a reminder that this is three books in one so don't let the price put you off.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> And despite having stayed up until 2am reading IHN, don't expect to get a 2am Club t-shirt. The Clubroom is getting awfully crowded. We're going to have to rent a bigger Hall for our meetings if more of you guys buy the book and read it.


Well, there WILL be a t-shirt, I just have to get it done - it's on the list!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, there WILL be a t-shirt, I just have to get it done - it's on the list!


You keep using those words.
I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh, I know what it means, but the list keeps getting longer! 



Ann in Arlington said:


> You keep using those words.
> I do not think it means what you think it means.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

If anyone has not read In Her Name - just do it!

Then read the rest.
One of the best writers around - period.

Just sayin......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I just wanted to share the current ranking of the IN HER NAME Omnibus edition. I haven't ever seen this, and wanted to document the evidence! 

Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #359 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
#2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
#6 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Fantasy > Epic


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

That you have such a ranking is no surprise to me. I'd be surpirsed if people weren't reading your blue lady books (better known as burning-the-midnight-oil reads).  

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks, Ed! 



Edward C. Patterson said:


> That you have such a ranking is no surprise to me. I'd be surpirsed if people weren't reading your blue lady books (better known as burning-the-midnight-oil reads).
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Well, there WILL be a t-shirt, I just have to get it done - it's on the list!





Ann in Arlington said:


> You keep using those words.
> I do not think it means what you think it means.


This! ^^^^^^ Go Blue Chicks!

And congratulations on the ranking, Mike!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This! ^^^^^^ Go Blue Chicks!
> 
> And congratulations on the ranking, Mike!
> 
> Betsy


I actually have a graphic for the "2 a.m. club", just haven't gotten it to the t-shirt stage yet...


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I just wanted to share the current ranking of the IN HER NAME Omnibus edition. I haven't ever seen this, and wanted to document the evidence!
> 
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #359 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
> ...


I saw this today for IN HER NAME Omnibus edition which is not much different than it was Friday:
Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store) 
#1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost 
#2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic 
#7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Whoever would've thought it'd be one of the top books in a romance category? 



Annalog said:


> I saw this today for IN HER NAME Omnibus edition which is not much different than it was Friday:
> Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #410 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)
> #1 in Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Genre Fiction > Romance > Fantasy, Futuristic & Ghost
> #2 in Books > Romance > Fantasy & Futuristic
> #7 in Books > Science Fiction & Fantasy > Science Fiction > Adventure


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

As of just a few minutes ago, *In Her Name (omnibus edition)* was listed for only $0.99 on Amazon US and (as of right now) £0.86 on Amazon UK.

The book contains three complete novels and is normally priced at $5.99 (the three books separately are $2.99 each). 
So if you haven't read it yet and enjoy sci-fi/fantasy (or romance or adventure) stories, grab it! It's an _absolute steal_ for $0.99, if I do say so myself! 

Enjoy!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

How did that happen? Lucky new readers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read it before it was an omnibus, she says nostalgically... 
*wipes tear from eye*  

Betsy


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

It was a steal at $5.99, don't know what to call it at $.99, but a REALLY great deal!

p.s. I've been meaning to tell you, Mike, that I convinced LL to read this, even though she doesn't like SciFi. Read all three and really enjoyed them!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read it before it was an omnibus, she says nostalgically...
> *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Betsy


And you all got the "blue chick" collector's edition covers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I read it before it was an omnibus, she says nostalgically...
> *wipes tear from eye*
> 
> Betsy


And when the blue chick was on the cover. <sniff>


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

*ATTENTION ALL READERS*

Read these books. You won't regret it. The only thing you have to lose is . . . sleep, because these are the ones that keep you reading way (and I mean waaaay) past your bedtime.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> *ATTENTION ALL READERS*
> 
> Read these books. You won't regret it. The only thing you have to lose is . . . sleep, because these are the ones that keep you reading way (and I mean waaaay) past your bedtime.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Yeah, Mike. Now that you're a stay-at-home author, you have time to hand-paint those 2 a.m. Club T-Shirts.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Yeah, Mike. Now that you're a stay-at-home author, you have time to hand-paint those 2 a.m. Club T-Shirts.


You know, as soon as I finish the first draft of Dead Soul (which I think is going to happen either tomorrow or Tuesday - VERY close now to the end), I'm gonna make those t-shirts!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> You know, as soon as I finish the first draft of Dead Soul (which I think is going to happen either tomorrow or Tuesday - VERY close now to the end), I'm gonna make those t-shirts!!


Ho-Hum. Promises, promises.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey you out there.....
That's right you who haven't read In Her Name yet...
And you have been lurking around here reading this thread, wondering what it is all about.
Stop.
At $.99 for the Omnibus, just get it, read it, enjoy it.
Just do it.

Just sayin......


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

I passed by this thread numerous times. Finally clicked on it tonight. At $.99 and with all the rave reviews sounds like a steal. One clicked and on my next to read list.


peace


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lowspark said:


> I passed by this thread numerous times. Finally clicked on it tonight. At $.99 and with all the rave reviews sounds like a steal. One clicked and on my next to read list.
> 
> peace


You won't be sorry ... unless it's 2am and you're staying up on a work night to finish it. 

Seriously, I'm not even a sci-fi fan and I loved it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

^ What Gertie said.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Well, I guess I can consider the sale price a "my second week of freedom from my day job" celebration!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

intinst said:


> p.s. I've been meaning to tell you, Mike, that I convinced LL to read this, even though she doesn't like SciFi. Read all three and really enjoyed them!


Okay, I'm slow on the uptake here - LL??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Okay, I'm slow on the uptake here - LL??


LL = LoonLover a/k/a Mrs. Intinst

Boy, you've been away too long.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> LL = LoonLover a/k/a Mrs. Intinst
> 
> Boy, you've been away too long.


Yeah, well, I was busy... 

Speaking of busy, *In Her Name (omnibus)* is now at #341 in the Kindle store. Get it while it's hot (and cheap)!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

All the books of the IN HER NAME series and SEASON OF THE HARVEST just went on sale for 30-35% off their regular prices on Amazon through Friday 17 September. So if you enjoy a good sci-fi read, check 'em out!

(Note: EMPIRE, the first novel in the series, is still listed at its regular price, but you can either download it for free from my site, or sample the omnibus edition of IN HER NAME, which has the first three novels in the series and will give you most of EMPIRE.)

_<merged with existing book thread, thanks. --Betsy>_


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Looks very interesting. I will check it out.


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> You won't be sorry ... unless it's 2am and you're staying up on a work night to finish it.
> 
> Seriously, I'm not even a sci-fi fan and I loved it.


Actually a work night for me doesnt end until 6am. So I stay up all night reading at work anyway. I am aprox. 50% through the Omnibus edition of IHN. I am loving it so far. Memorable characters and great action. Glad I took a chance on this one.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

lowspark said:


> Actually a work night for me doesnt end until 6am. So I stay up all night reading at work anyway. I am aprox. 50% through the Omnibus edition of IHN. I am loving it so far. Memorable characters and great action. Glad I took a chance on this one.


Glad to hear it. Mike's just finishing up the third book in the prequel trilogy.

First Contact
Legend of the Sword
Dead Soul (due out in about a week)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

lowspark said:


> Actually a work night for me doesnt end until 6am. So I stay up all night reading at work anyway. I am aprox. 50% through the Omnibus edition of IHN. I am loving it so far. Memorable characters and great action. Glad I took a chance on this one.


Awesome! Glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I want Dead Soul! I want Dead Soul!

Edward C. Pain in the atterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> I want Dead Soul! I want Dead Soul!
> 
> Edward C. Pain in the atterson


It's a-comin'! Plan to have the edits from Scarlet done tonight, then off to beta readers!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> It's a-comin'! Plan to have the edits from Scarlet done tonight, then off to beta readers!


I keep clicking on the cover and nothing is happening.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Just as a heads-up, the omnibus edition (which contains the first three novels of the IN HER NAME series) is on special discount this week on Amazon sites for Kindle, and also on Smashwords. So if you enjoy sci-fi or fantasy - or even if you don't as many readers who don't normally read those genres have enjoyed the book - sample it and see! Or, heck, just buy it - at this price what have you got to lose, right? 

Amazon US
Amazon UK
Amazon DE

Smashwords - check out with coupon code *GJ55L* for a 90% discount!

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

This is the omnibus edition, and contains the complete novels of IN HER NAME: EMPIRE, CONFEDERATION, and FINAL BATTLE in a single volume.

EMPIRE

This is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.

CONFEDERATION

Banished from the Kreelan Empire, Reza is once again a stranger in a strange land as he returns to the human Confederation. Befriended by a marooned Confederation naval officer leading a desperate fight against the Kreelans on a distant colony world, she reunites Reza with Nicole Carré. With their help, he fulfills his childhood dream of becoming a Confederation Marine. Reza will need all the help he can get, for dark forces are at work at the heart of the Confederation, and Reza becomes a pawn in a lethal power struggle that leads him back to the planet Erlang. There, a heartbreaking reunion awaits him, along with the discovery of an ages-old power that the Kreelan Empire will stop at nothing to control.

FINAL BATTLE

Reza awakens in a hospital on Earth after having been in a coma for months. Charged with murder and high treason, he finds himself the scapegoat for a daring plot to assassinate the President of the Confederation. Escaping with the help of Jodi Mackenzie, who is now hunted for what she knows about the death of the president, Reza discovers that something is deeply wrong with the Empire: the warriors have lost their will to fight. Compelled to step into a trap set for him and Jodi, the two once again find themselves bound for Erlang. But this time it is to meet Tesh-Dar, who has been captured. When Reza and Jodi are taken prisoner and sentenced to death, they can only watch as a human armada gathers for a strike against the Kreelan homeworld. But the human fleet - and humanity itself - will be doomed to utter annihilation unless Reza can reach the Empress in time...

*IN HER NAME (Omnibus Edition)*

​


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Now that's a bargain if I've ever seen one. A regular Blue Lady special.

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Now that's a bargain if I've ever seen one. A regular Blue Lady special.
> 
> Edward C. Patterson


Ed - So true! And the next novel (From Chaos Born) is coming next week! 

In the meantime, a bump for the original story!

This is the omnibus edition, and contains the complete novels of IN HER NAME: EMPIRE, CONFEDERATION, and FINAL BATTLE in a single volume.

EMPIRE

This is the coming-of-age story of Reza Gard, a young boy of the Human Confederation who is swept up in the century-long war with the alien Kreelan Empire. Nightmarish female warriors with blue skin, fangs, and razor sharp talons, the Kreelans have technology that is millennia beyond that of the Confederation, yet they seek out close combat with sword and claw, fighting and dying to honor their god-like Empress. Captured and enslaved, Reza must live like his enemies in a grand experiment to see if humans have souls, and if one may be the key to unlocking an ages old curse upon the Kreelan race. Enduring the brutal conditions of Kreelan life, Reza and a young warrior named Esah-Zhurah find themselves bound together by fate and a prophecy foretold millennia before they were born.

CONFEDERATION

Banished from the Kreelan Empire, Reza is once again a stranger in a strange land as he returns to the human Confederation. Befriended by a marooned Confederation naval officer leading a desperate fight against the Kreelans on a distant colony world, she reunites Reza with Nicole Carré. With their help, he fulfills his childhood dream of becoming a Confederation Marine. Reza will need all the help he can get, for dark forces are at work at the heart of the Confederation, and Reza becomes a pawn in a lethal power struggle that leads him back to the planet Erlang. There, a heartbreaking reunion awaits him, along with the discovery of an ages-old power that the Kreelan Empire will stop at nothing to control.

FINAL BATTLE

Reza awakens in a hospital on Earth after having been in a coma for months. Charged with murder and high treason, he finds himself the scapegoat for a daring plot to assassinate the President of the Confederation. Escaping with the help of Jodi Mackenzie, who is now hunted for what she knows about the death of the president, Reza discovers that something is deeply wrong with the Empire: the warriors have lost their will to fight. Compelled to step into a trap set for him and Jodi, the two once again find themselves bound for Erlang. But this time it is to meet Tesh-Dar, who has been captured. When Reza and Jodi are taken prisoner and sentenced to death, they can only watch as a human armada gathers for a strike against the Kreelan homeworld. But the human fleet - and humanity itself - will be doomed to utter annihilation unless Reza can reach the Empress in time...

*IN HER NAME (Omnibus Edition)*

​


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

just remember folks, although this was the first set that Mike wrote/published, it is chronologically the last in the story......  but of course you should buy them all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> just remember folks, although this was the first set that Mike wrote/published, it is chronologically the last in the story...... but of course you should buy them all!


If George Lucas can do it, so can Mike. Although Mike's prequels are way better than George Lucas'.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> If George Lucas can do it, so can Mike. Although Mike's prequels are way better than George Lucas'.


oh they definitely are


Spoiler



(says the person who has actually read the newest one)


, but i still like telling people what the order of the story is....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

scarlet said:


> oh they definitely are
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Ooooh! (stompsfeettearshair)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

BTW, Mike, I finished Jeff's new book, so my reading decks are cleared for Chaos. I don't think that sounded right. )


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

"cleared for Chaos"  i like that...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> "cleared for Chaos" i like that...


Me, too! And just to be clear, there are no Jar-Jar Binks-like characters in my books!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Me, too! And just to be clear, there are no Jar-Jar Binks-like characters in my books!


And we are forever grateful!!


----------

